# A rennie limerick?



## nightowlphoto (Feb 5, 2008)

There once was a wench that could drink.
While pirates just puke in the sink.
She'd throw back a brew,
Then yell at the crew,
And go dancing out on the plank!

An original work by Richard Nagle of Night Owl Photography!  (I'm a rennie, just in case you wondered.  )


----------

